# Syrian: Do you want to visit me this weekend?



## ihsaan

Hi,
How do I express "do you want to visit me this weekend?" in Syrian?

bthibbi tzoorini hadil* osbo3?

(should I use "hayy"?)


----------



## إسكندراني

thibbi tzoorini nhayyit hal osbo3?
(I am not syrian but it is a good enough guesstimate i think)
note that 'end of the week' in arab countries means thu/fri or fri/sat


----------



## ihsaan

Are you sure it´s "hal"?  Is this hay + al pronounced together?


----------



## ayed

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> How do I express "do you want to visit me this weekend?" in Syrian?
> 
> bthibbi tzoorini hadil* osbo3?
> 
> (should I use "hayy"?)


 Biddak tzoorni fee akhir elsboo3


----------



## Arafat

I want to help you
there is conversation between mother and her son

الأم : بدك تجي لعندنا هاي الجمعة 
الابن : والله ما اعرف ماما يمكن ما اقدر عندي شغل كتير هاي الاسبوع ​
 (الجمعة) Friday : is a weekend for all people Arabians  

I hope useful for you


----------



## ihsaan

But it this 100% Syrian though? Would one not e.g. say "ma b3arif" and not ma arif in Syrian?


----------



## Arafat

ihsaan said:


> But it this 100% Syrian though? Would one not e.g. say "ma b3arif" and not ma arif in Syrian?



yes you are right 
مابعرف 
not 
ما اعرف 
I could forgot this word


----------



## ihsaan

Ah, okay. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## إسكندراني

I'm quite sure it's hal usbuu3 (maybe in some Levantine dialects it's hay esbu3 - but it would never be hay alusbu3, no Arabs allow that many vowels in a row!)


----------



## Mahaodeh

إسكندراني said:


> I'm quite sure it's hal usbuu3


You can definitly say hal isbuu3, but I don't think it means the same as haay ij-jum3a. They mean the weekend by jum3a, not a whole week; while using jum3a for week in Levant is understood and in fact used but it's more common to use isbuu3 for week.



إسكندراني said:


> (maybe in some Levantine dialects it's hay esbu3 - but it would never be hay alusbu3, no Arabs allow that many vowels in a row!)



Is there such a rule? There definitely is a rule saying that you can not have more than two consecutive constants, but I've never heard of a limit about vowels.

Anyway, haay usboo3 and haay alisboo3 are both not used because haay is used specifically for feminine nouns (it's colloquial for هذه) and usbuu3, as far as I know, is masculine in all Arabic dialects.


----------



## clevermizo

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> How do I express "do you want to visit me this weekend?" in Syrian?
> 
> bthibbi tzoorini hadil* osbo3?
> 
> (should I use "hayy"?)




This means, "Would you like to visit me this week?" although I would rather transcribe it: [bət7əbbi tzūrīni hāda l-əsbū3].
Since you say بتحبّي تزوريني I assume you are talking to a woman. If the audience is masculine, it would be بتحبّ تزورني [bət7əbb ətzūrni]. You can (and perhaps more commonly) say بدّك _bəddak(m.)/bəddek(f.)_ here as others have suggested.

The demonstrative _hayy هَيّ _is used for feminine as Maha says above. _hāda_ هدا is masculine.

**Transcription Note: I really prefer using [uu] or [ū] for long ـــُو because [oo] or [ō] in this dialect is a different vowel and is the colloquial pronunciation of Fuṣħa [aw] ــَو as in لون which is pronounced [lōn] and not [lawn].
 


ihsaan said:


> Are you sure it´s "hal"?  Is this hay + al pronounced together?



_hal-_ is the abbreviated form of the demonstrative. It can be used in place of _hāda l-_ هدا الــ and _hayy əl-_ هَيّ الـ. This is a common contraction. It's often interchangeable, but not always, as was discussed in this thread.



إسكندراني said:


> I'm quite sure it's hal usbuu3 (maybe in some Levantine dialects it's hay esbu3 - but it would never be hay alusbu3, no Arabs allow that many vowels in a row!)



As Maha said _hayy əl-əsbū3 _is incorrect because _əsbū3_ is masculine and _hayy_ is feminine. I just wanted to point out that _y_ ي in this case is not a vowel (it doesn't carry sukūn: هَي ِالجمعة blends together), so there's nothing wrong having this consonant in between vowels.

My general question is: Is هالجمعة the most idiomatic way to say "this weekend" here? Is it common to say something like آخر الأسبوع / نهاية الأسبوع in every day speech?


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic, جمعة is simply a synonym of أسبوع.  We don't generally talk about weekends, probably because in most Palestinian communities in Israel and the Palestinian Territories, there _is _no weekend.   Because Christians and Muslims often live in the same neighborhoods/towns, it's very common to have Friday and Sunday off, as opposed to Thursday and Friday (which is basically unheard of, with the exception of Islamic schools, and maybe some other establishments) or Saturday and Sunday (again, almost unheard of, with the exception of some foreign Christian organizations).  It's not uncommon to have just one day off: Friday or Sunday, depending on your religious affiliations.  If there's a need to refer to the weekend, many people use the English _weekend_ or the Hebrew סוף שבוע.

I'd be interested in finding out what words, if any, are used for _weekend_ in Syrian.


----------



## ihsaan

Wow, thanks a lot for all these informative posts. I especially appreciated Clevermizo´s pointers on transcription and grammar.

As for weekend; a girl I know who speaks Lebanese uses "əsbū3" in the meaning of "weekend".  I am also very much interested to know if this is the case with Syrian as well.


----------



## clevermizo

ihsaan said:


> As for weekend; a girl I know who speaks Lebanese uses "əsbū3" in the meaning of "weekend".  I am also very much interested to know if this is the case with Syrian as well.



Really? That's a little surprising. I've never heard of that. I've only ever understood اسبوع to mean "week." Out of curiosity, what does she mean by it? Thursday/Friday? Friday/Saturday?

Also, I apologize for you having to copy and paste my pretentious looking transcriptional characters. [isbuu3] works just as well.


----------



## ihsaan

Hehe, no worries. I think it´s a good thing that we try to work on getting our transcriptions clearer No apologies needed.

I´m sorry, I was in a rush and wrote the wrong word (no wonder this sounded strange to you ). I meant to write "عطلة".


----------



## clevermizo

ihsaan said:


> I´m sorry, I was in a rush and wrote the wrong word (no wonder this sounded strange to you ). I meant to write "عطلة".



Oh! Well that makes more sense. So she says هيدي العطلة [hayde l-3uṭle] with the meaning of "this weekend" in a very general sense? Also, again, do you know what days she's referring to?


----------



## ihsaan

She generally use عطلة when asking "What did you do this weekend?". Seeing that she lives in my country (Norway), I think her understanding of "weekend" is influenced by living here, and therefor her usage of the word is not very representative of which days most Lebanese people would refer to. In my country a "weekend" would be from Friday to Sunday (even though people work or go to school on Friday), and so I´m not sure if most Lebanese people refer to Thursday/Friday or Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## nourkamel

clevermizo said:


> Really? That's a little surprising. I've never heard of that. I've only ever understood اسبوع to mean "week." Out of curiosity, what does she mean by it? Thursday/Friday? Friday/Saturday?
> 
> Also, I apologize for you having to copy and paste my pretentious looking transcriptional characters. [isbuu3] works just as well.


 
Hi , i think there are a little bit of confusion wetween this two words of : week and week-end , the real meaning and translation is :

week : أسبوع
week-end :نهاية الاسبوع

and the word week-end نهاية الأسبوع is the same whatsoever is friday or saturday sunday.

hope it can help


----------



## ihsaan

I saw in my Syrian arabic course that "عطلة" can be used both to mean holiday and weekend.


----------



## nourkamel

ihsaan said:


> I saw in my Syrian arabic course that "عطلة" can be used both to mean holiday and weekend.


 

hi

عطلة means hollyday only 
عطل بضم العين means hollydays (plural )


----------



## clevermizo

ihsaan said:


> She generally use عطلة when asking "What did you do this weekend?". Seeing that she lives in my country (Norway), I think her understanding of "weekend" is influenced by living here, and therefor her usage of the word is not very representative of which days most Lebanese people would refer to.



You should ask her if she used عطلة to refer to weekend before she moved to Norway. Or if she's Norwegian, but her parents are from Lebanon, you should ask her if _they_ would use it this way. Because it sounds like she's really simply saying "holiday" every time as a way of referring to the Norwegian weekend.


----------



## ihsaan

Could be..but then again..even my Syrian Arabic course referred to this word as both meaning holiday and weekend?

(unfortunately she moved to England, so it´s difficult to ask her)


----------

